# How much does a cup of coffee cost in your city bar?



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

just to compare the different levels of prices around the world


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vitoria (E)
usually , 1.30 euros


----------



## terminal (Sep 14, 2007)

in Italy where coffè bar are everywhere, the average cost is 80 cents


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*TORONTO*

Doughnut shop: $1.00-$1.85
Cafe: $1.75 - $3.00

My favourite is Bulldog:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I usually go for an espresso macchiato/cortado type coffee, (not a big fan of the 2 litre starbucks servings) that ranges between £1.10 and £1.60 depending on the place, that's €1.25-€1.85, $1.65-$2.40.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

*Oslo, Norway*

Depends on where you are. I saw that a coffee from Starbucks at Oslo Airport costed $ 9,83. It's slightly cheaper down in the city though.


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

When I went to Rome Italy a cup of coffee cost $4.00 for a 6 once cup

The local Star Bucks in Richmond VA is $2.30 and that is with all the city taxes in it for a 12 once.

On the cruise ship they wanted $4.50 for a 20 once one.

But I'm really good at making a lot of these fancy coffees at home.


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

1,20 eurasos en Barcelona


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

A$3.50 for doppio espresso...


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Linköping: Cup of coffee and a bun price still 0,58€/0,75$ at IKEA 



ArchiMos said:


> 1,20 eurasos en Barcelona


 

A cup of coffee at Barcelona Sants, July 2011 cost 1,86€/2,41$ Not very expensive.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

In Tokyo, at a chain cafe 200yen (about 2USD) for a basic cuppa or espresso. 240yen ($2.40) for a cappuccino. McDonalds you can get a cup of joe for 100 yen.

*Only fools or expats on expense accounts (mutually inclusive terms there, lol) drink the $8 coffee served in hotel lobby lounges that is the staple of the "Tokyo is the most expensive city in the world" meme.


----------



## Gjergj-Arianiti (Apr 17, 2012)

0.70 - 0.80 cent/euro in Pristina/Kosovo


----------



## veresk (Dec 19, 2012)

About $4 in Moscow. Starbucks - $5 the biggest "cup" of black coffee.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

2 euro an espresso in Paris. Surprisingly, it's the same in central Bucharest (still getting my head around to that).


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

in romania , how expensive !!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Edit: Gold Coast, Australia

A medium sized coffee from a chain store (flat white or cappuccino) will cost you around $4.50-5.00

From my coffee shop, an espresso is $4, and flat white or cappuccino is $6.50. The best, though is the Cortadito at $5.50!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

VITORIA MAN said:


> in romania , how expensive !!


No, just the old town centre in Bucharest. It has recently been regenerated (work in progress) and it's become very popular, and they're taking advantage of it - the prices have skyrocketed. I suspect you can get better prices elsewhere.



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> A medium sized coffee from a chain store (flat white or cappuccino) will cost you around $4.50-5.00
> 
> From my coffee shop, an espresso is $4, and flat white or cappuccino is $6.50. The best, though is the Cortadito at $5.50!


Question is, though, what is your city?


----------



## orlando01 (May 3, 2010)

Porto _0.60 € to 1.20 €. But the amazing amonut of cafés in every street its so big that you can find always the cheap price. Near my house in a 200m distance i have about 20 different places to drink an expresso, Including one that doesnt have more than 6m2.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Question is, though, what is your city?


Sorry added it.


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

About 3.00 - 4.00 Euros in Zurich.


----------

